# La voix de la Date & heure



## DarkMoineau (31 Août 2009)

Bonjour, alors je poste mon premier topic pour poser une petite question: j'ai activé la lecture de l'heure dans Date & heure mais les voix sont toutes en anglais alors j'aimerais savoir comment faire pour obtenir des voix françaises, merci.

J'utilise Snow Leopard.


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Septembre 2009)

J'ai découvert Infovox iVox pour cela mais ce n'est pas gratuit, Il n'y a pas de voix francophones et gratuites?


----------

